
New US synthesizer company with first rechargeable analog synth - ereif
http://playsuperlative.com
======
RossBencina
It's a product on kickstarter (Funded. At time of posting it has 197 backers
and 35 hours to go):

[https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/superlative/sb01-analog...](https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/superlative/sb01-analog-
synthesizer-of-the-future)

Neither the website nor the kickstarter is particularly forthcoming about who
Superlative(TM) are. Curious.

------
Jamwinner
This looks a lot like a X0XB0X with better case design and a battery. Which is
pretty nice. The 4-Pole OTA filter is the Roland TB-303 one that people seem
to like, again, like the x0xb0x. Hmmm. I hope they are giving credit where its
due.

~~~
RossBencina
The TB-303 uses a diode ladder filter, not an OTA filter.

[http://www.timstinchcombe.co.uk/index.php?pge=diode2](http://www.timstinchcombe.co.uk/index.php?pge=diode2)

[http://www.timstinchcombe.co.uk/index.php?pge=diode](http://www.timstinchcombe.co.uk/index.php?pge=diode)

I'm pretty sure that the Jupiter 6 and Jupiter 8 filters use OTAs. Perhaps
that's what you were thinking of.

~~~
pixelface
you're both in the right realm insofar as thinking of 1980s Roland gear, but
this is very much a modernized tribute to the SH-101 to the point that it more
or less shares not only the functional side but also the control layout and
aesthetic of the SH-101.

It seems like this could be a very nice unit, although far from the first
modern thing to recreate the SH-101 (for a very recent example, see
Behringer's attempt)

That being said I find it a bit odd to make such a fuss about rechargeable
batteries as the original Roland unit already had battery power (as did the
TB-303 and TR-606). You can simply put rechargeable batteries in them.

Worth noting that you can still buy the original Roland SH-101 for less than
even the "early bee" price on kickstarter.

